# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  RUFO - Mastin Espagnol

## MacVitiz

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* RUFO
*Type:* Mâtin Espagnol
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







   

*///////////////// RUFO EST RESERVE ////////////////*

Les histoires se répètent sous le profil d'un poilu différent à chaque fois !
Lui c'est *Rufo, deux ans et toute sa bonne humeur se voit sur sa truffe toujours à la recherche d'un câlin.
Beau et costaud, il appartenait à une femme âgée qui ne pouvait plus s'en occuper et voulait l'euthanasier !
Les bénévoles ayant toujours l'oeil et l'oreille à l'affût, ont bien entendu contrecarré ce malheureux projet en le prenant avec elles.
Rufo est sympa comme tout, bien dans sa tête et ses baskets et ne demande pas grand chose si ce n'est vivre encore...un peu beaucoup quand même !
Mastin dans l'âme, il aura besoin d'espace pour se retourner et se dépenser..car comme bon nombre de ses congénères...il n'a pas son gabarit en tête...et quand ça doit passer...il y met tout son cur !
Rufo ne semble pas trop cabossé par la vie mais même un court passage en refuge marque les plus forts. Aussi, s'il pouvait vite en sortir ça serait une belle surprise pour lui et un bel avenir se peaufiner à l'horizon.. 

https://www.coeursdemastins.org
https://www.coeursdemastins.org/questionnaires*

----------

